# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  کنکور بعد از سال ها

## آتیسا

سلام من بعد از 10 سال میخوام دوباره کنکور شرکت کنم با هدف قبولی در رشته پزشکی به دلیل علاقه زیاد به این رشته به نظر شما اگه الان یعنی شهریور شروع کنم میرسم برای کنکور 96 ؟

----------


## Hamed.Boskabadi

_بله شدن که میشه ولی خییییلی سخته شما ده سال قبل رشتتون تجربی بوده؟؟ معدلتون؟؟_

----------


## Amin-jh

بیا دیگه همه اومدن توهم بیا  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## iamshakh

> سلام من بعد از 10 سال میخوام دوباره کنکور شرکت کنم با هدف قبولی در رشته پزشکی به دلیل علاقه زیاد به این رشته به نظر شما اگه الان یعنی شهریور شروع کنم میرسم برای کنکور 96 ؟


شاید تو یک سال نتونید اما تو 2 سال قطعا میشه.

----------


## AlirezA 1522

همه بیاین عجب کنکوری بشه کنکورتجربی96 .....پزشکی چیکارا که نمی کنی....همه دیوونه پزشکی شدن مثل خودم....

----------


## بزمچه

> سلام من بعد از 10 سال میخوام دوباره کنکور شرکت کنم با هدف قبولی در رشته پزشکی به دلیل علاقه زیاد به این رشته به نظر شما اگه الان یعنی شهریور شروع کنم میرسم برای کنکور 96 ؟


ببین مطمئنابه یه سال نمیتونی قبول شی اگه بخوای عجله کنی درسارونصفه نیمه میخونی آخرم هیچی گیرت نمیادیه برنامه دوساله تنظیم کن

----------


## Takboy0098

سلام
اتفاقاً من از همچين آدمايي ك خودشونو باور دارن و هميشه دنبال بهترينان خيلي خوشم مياد. 
مهم خواستنه،مهم هدفه.
داداش متولد چه سالي هستين؟
مدرك الانتون چيه؟
ديپلمتون تجربي بوده؟
راستي اگه فرض بر قبولي بگيريم،بعد از يكسال درس خوندن و ٧تا٩ سال تخصصي ميشه ١٠ سال ديگه تا رسيدن ب مدرك. 
و با توجه ب اينكه نوشتين بعد ١٠سال دوباره ميخواين كنكور بدين يعني الان ٢٨سالتونه و تا اون موقع ميشين ٣٨ ساله. بعدش مشكلي واسه استخدام و مجوز مطب ندارين؟
تو پزشكي محدوديت سن وجود نداره مگه؟
موفق باشيد

----------


## ZOLFA

رشتتون چی بوده؟؟؟ در چه سطحی هستید توی زبان؟؟ حوصله رقابت و انرژی رو با بچه عای تازع نفس دارید؟؟؟ واقعا بخام صادقانه جپاب بدم امکانش کمه توی سال اول..ولی شروع کنید پر قدرت

----------


## khansar

بچه ها کنکور یه ازمون ورودیه انقد بزرگش نکنید .چرا نتونه سال اول قبول بشه.اقای داود اکبری ایکده لو.از خوی در سی سالگی و همراه با مشکلات زیاد از اذر شروع میکنند و 154 کنکور 93میرسند و الان دندان تهرانند.ولی شمایی ک از درس دور بودی سعی کن دیگ از الان یا نهایتا از مهر شروع کنی.ان شاء الله میاری.ضمنا اینجا نیا از دیگران نظر خواهی کن.چون هر کی نظر خودش رو میده بر اساس باور خودش و این نا امیدت میکنه(تجربه)

----------


## sajad564

> همه بیاین عجب کنکوری بشه کنکورتجربی96 .....پزشکی چیکارا که نمی کنی....همه دیوونه پزشکی شدن مثل خودم....


دیونه پزشکی؟؟خخخخخخخ دیونه پول عزیزم

----------


## Janvaljan

> دیونه پزشکی؟؟خخخخخخخ دیونه پول عزیزم


نه داداش خیلیا دنبال پول چند ده میلیونی نیستن.
از بیکاری و بی پولی میترسن.

----------


## Chandler Bing

فکر کنم امسال برعکس سال های قبل تعداد داوطلبین تجربی زیاد بشه 
ریاضی هم کاهش شدیدتری پیدا میکنه
 اگه به خودت باور داری بیا

----------


## Unknown Soldier

سال 96 ظرفیت پرستاری رو میبرن بالا .. چون تا وقتی که مهاجرت پرستار داریم و قانون تعرفه گذاری مصوب سال 86 اجرا نشه همین آش وو همین کاسه اس. اما برای پزشکی چون بازار کار خوبی در ایران فراهم هستش و اکثر پزشکی توانایی این رو دارند که در ایران علاوه بر طبابت مشغول به برج سازی،واردات دارو و ...،رستوران داری و ... بشن و مسئولیت پذیری درستی براشون بر عکس پزشک آمریکایی تعریف نشده،ظرفیت پزشکی پایین خواهد امد/

----------


## tabrizcity

*بابا یه سال مدت زیادیه شما یا کانون یا گاج ثبت نام کن دقیقا عین برنامش بخون هر کتابو 5-6 بار تموم می کنی مطمئن باش کنکور یه پروژه ی سه ماهه هست با ساعت مطالعه ی روزانه 12 ساعت ولی الان از 2-- 3 ساعت شروع کن و هر روز 10 دقیقه به ساعت مطالعه است اضافه کن تا آخر آبان اگه با ساعت مطالعه ی 2 ساعت شروع کنی با روزانه 10 دقیقه افزایش ساعت مطالعه ات 12 میشه
و من الله توفیق
*

----------


## SanliTa

چ ترافیکیه تجربی خخخخخخخخخخ

بله ک میشه کاملا امکان پذیره

----------


## bbehzad

من شرایطم مثله شما بود عمرا با دوسالم نمیشه.کنکور سخت شده

----------


## بزمچه

> من شرایطم مثله شما بود عمرا با دوسالم نمیشه.کنکور سخت شده


سلام لطفاکارنامت بذار یایه مصاحبه ای بذار

----------


## Ali.N

> سلام من بعد از 10 سال میخوام دوباره کنکور شرکت کنم با هدف قبولی در رشته پزشکی به دلیل علاقه زیاد به این رشته به نظر شما اگه الان یعنی شهریور شروع کنم میرسم برای کنکور 96 ؟


سلام
اگه مالی مشکل نداری ازاد بونی خیلی بهتره!
ولی خوب شروع کن ایشالله میتونی  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## tabrizcity

> من شرایطم مثله شما بود عمرا با دوسالم نمیشه.کنکور سخت شده


والله منظورتون رو نمیفهم!!!
کنکور دقیقا بفرماین کجا هاش سخت شده شیمی رو صرف نظراز سوالات سخت با مطالعه ی معمولی در حد کتاب میشه  50زد عمومی ها رو همش رو میشه بالای 70 زد فیزیک و ریاضی هم بگیم تجربی ها ضعیفن 30 میزنن زیست هم 40 برای این درصدا روزانه 6 ساعت کافیه پزشکی هم میشه قبول شد البته اگه شاغل نباشین چون اگه شاغل باشین قضیه یکم فرق می کنه و سخت تر میشه

----------


## shervin

کنکور سخت شده .قدیم به 50 فک میکردی 40 رو میزدی..الان باید به 120 فک کنی شاید بتونی 50 بزنی

----------


## Swallow

*شدنش ک میشه ...کار نشد نداره ....ولی باس سنگ تموم بذاری اتیسا خانوم 
ببین کشش رو داری ؟ این سوالو با توجه ب شناختی ک از خودت داری فقط خودت میتونی جوابشو بدی ! 
موفق باشی 
*

----------


## tabrizcity

> کنکور سخت شده .قدیم به 50 فک میکردی 40 رو میزدی..الان باید به 120 فک کنی شاید بتونی 50 بزنی


*
اولا : معلومه که کنکور هر ساله  سخت تر میشه چرا ما باید خودمون رو با کنکوریی های قبل مقایسه کنیم بر فرض مثال کنکوریی های قبل سال 90 زیست الگو داشتند؟ که سوالات اینقدر سخت امتحان بدند؟ مسلما نه پس این یه چیز عادیه که سوالات رفته رفته پیشرفت بکنه چه بسا اگه سوالات کنکور قبل 92 رو به همین بچه های انجمن بدی بالای 70 بزنن ولی خب اون موقع این طوریه مطمئن باش 10 سال دیگه از این هم سخت تر خواهد شد
در ضمن در پاسخ به شما در مورد 120 باید بگم که من  دو ماه مونده به کنکور تقریبا شیمی پایه رو خوندم که اونم فصل های آخرش موند یعنی یه چیزی در حدود 50 درصد رو خوندم تو کنکور هم 39 زدم یعنی 11 درصد اختلاف که اونم جزو چند تا اشتباه محاسباتی بود  و در آخر بهتره اینو  به شما بگم که اونی که به 120 فکر می کنه 100 میزنه نه 50 مطمئن باش*

----------


## bbehzad

> *
> اولا : معلومه که کنکور هر ساله  سخت تر میشه چرا ما باید خودمون رو با کنکوریی های قبل مقایسه کنیم بر فرض مثال کنکوریی های قبل سال 90 زیست الگو داشتند؟ که سوالات اینقدر سخت امتحان بدند؟ مسلما نه پس این یه چیز عادیه که سوالات رفته رفته پیشرفت بکنه چه بسا اگه سوالات کنکور قبل 92 رو به همین بچه های انجمن بدی بالای 70 بزنن ولی خب اون موقع این طوریه مطمئن باش 10 سال دیگه از این هم سخت تر خواهد شد
> در ضمن در پاسخ به شما در مورد 120 باید بگم که من  دو ماه مونده به کنکور تقریبا شیمی پایه رو خوندم که اونم فصل های آخرش موند یعنی یه چیزی در حدود 50 درصد رو خوندم تو کنکور هم 39 زدم یعنی 11 درصد اختلاف که اونم جزو چند تا اشتباه محاسباتی بود  و در آخر بهتره اینو  به شما بگم که اونی که به 120 فکر می کنه 100 میزنه نه 50 مطمئن باش*


حالا ایشالا برید تو جوش متوجه میشید که رسوندنه میانگین درسا به 70 چقد سخته منم مثله شما فکر میکردم بعد سه سال قبول شدم

----------


## bbehzad

> والله منظورتون رو نمیفهم!!!
> کنکور دقیقا بفرماین کجا هاش سخت شده شیمی رو صرف نظراز سوالات سخت با مطالعه ی معمولی در حد کتاب میشه  50زد عمومی ها رو همش رو میشه بالای 70 زد فیزیک و ریاضی هم بگیم تجربی ها ضعیفن 30 میزنن زیست هم 40 برای این درصدا روزانه 6 ساعت کافیه پزشکی هم میشه قبول شد البته اگه شاغل نباشین چون اگه شاغل باشین قضیه یکم فرق می کنه و سخت تر میشه


با این درصدا امسال پزشکی قبول نشدن

----------


## tabrizcity

> با این درصدا امسال پزشکی قبول نشدن


فعلا امسال نتایج نیومده قبول نشده باشن ولی دو رشته ی اول هم نباشه رشته ی سوم یعنی داروسازی رو شاخشه برادر

----------


## bbehzad

> فعلا امسال نتایج نیومده قبول نشده باشن ولی دو رشته ی اول هم نباشه رشته ی سوم یعنی داروسازی رو شاخشه برادر


از رتبه ها مشخصه.موفق باشیز

----------


## tabrizcity

> حالا ایشالا برید تو جوش متوجه میشید که رسوندنه میانگین درسا به 70 چقد سخته منم مثله شما فکر میکردم بعد سه سال قبول شدم


خبداش من نمیگم که کنکور سخت نیست سخته ولی با توجه به وضع الان سوالات طرح میشه الان شما حساب کن برای شیمی و فیزیک زیست چند تا کتاب هست بعدا ولی در کل سخته ولی نه دیگه در این حد برای 120 بخونی بری 50 بزنی

----------


## tabrizcity

> از رتبه ها مشخصه.موفق باشیز


خب دارو سازی رو برای همین گذاشتن دیگه طرف پزشکی و دندون قبول نشد بره دارو برادر

----------


## mitiltala

آقا بهزاد میشه رتبه امسالتون رو بگید؟ ممنون
در تکمیل حرفشون من بگم که حق با آقای بهزاد هستش، دقیقا باید تو جوش قرار بگیرید تا بفهمید چقدر همه چیز متفاوت شده، البته این دلیلی نمیشه که آدم تلاش نکنه ولی مهم اینه که واقعا باید کنکور رو جدی گرفت

----------


## tabrizcity

> آقا بهزاد میشه رتبه امسالتون رو بگید؟ ممنون
> در تکمیل حرفشون من بگم که حق با آقای بهزاد هستش، دقیقا باید تو جوش قرار بگیرید تا بفهمید چقدر همه چیز متفاوت شده، البته این دلیلی نمیشه که آدم تلاش نکنه ولی مهم اینه که واقعا باید کنکور رو جدی گرفت


خب خواهر من الان تو جوشیم که میگیم سخته  ولی نه دیگه تا اون حدی که دوستان میگن

----------


## bbehzad

> آقا بهزاد میشه رتبه امسالتون رو بگید؟ ممنون
> در تکمیل حرفشون من بگم که حق با آقای بهزاد هستش، دقیقا باید تو جوش قرار بگیرید تا بفهمید چقدر همه چیز متفاوت شده، البته این دلیلی نمیشه که آدم تلاش نکنه ولی مهم اینه که واقعا باید کنکور رو جدی گرفت


412 منطقه 1

----------


## bbehzad

> آقا بهزاد میشه رتبه امسالتون رو بگید؟ ممنون
> در تکمیل حرفشون من بگم که حق با آقای بهزاد هستش، دقیقا باید تو جوش قرار بگیرید تا بفهمید چقدر همه چیز متفاوت شده، البته این دلیلی نمیشه که آدم تلاش نکنه ولی مهم اینه که واقعا باید کنکور رو جدی گرفت


412 منطقه 1

----------


## بزمچه

> 412 منطقه 1


واقعابراچی کارنامه نمیذاری؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ :Yahoo (110): همه جافقط جارمیزنی 412شدی

----------


## mehrab98

> 412 منطقه 1



الان این رتبه برایشما قابل قبول نیست؟؟؟؟
 میشه کارنامتو بزاری داداش؟؟؟؟ خیلی خوبه برای یه فارغ التحصیل همچین رتبه ای.... اونم کسی ک چند سال از کنکور دور بوده... حتما بگیم مدیران انجمن یه مصاحبه ای با شما ترتیب بدن... !

----------


## بزمچه

> الان این رتبه برایشما قابل قبول نیست؟؟؟؟
>  میشه کارنامتو بزاری داداش؟؟؟؟ خیلی خوبه برای یه فارغ التحصیل همچین رتبه ای.... اونم کسی ک چند سال از کنکور دور بوده... حتما بگیم مدیران انجمن یه مصاحبه ای با شما ترتیب بدن... !


باباکارنامه نمیذاره توکانون هم اسمش جزء برترا نیست اصلامخفیه

----------


## doctor Hastii

> واقعابراچی کارنامه نمیذاری؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟همه جافقط جارمیزنی 412شدی


آقا بهزاد از کاربرای قدیمی اینجا هستن و امکان نداره دروغ بگن... بعضی ها دوست ندارن کارنامشون رو کسی ببینه از جمله خود من و این دلیل بر دروغگویی نیست

----------


## بزمچه

> آقا بهزاد از کاربرای قدیمی اینجا هستن و امکان نداره دروغ بگن... بعضی ها دوست ندارن کارنامشون رو کسی ببینه از جمله خود من و این دلیل بر دروغگویی نیست


خب توکانون کسی که  412شده عکسش این نیست اسمش هم بهزادنیست

----------


## doctor Hastii

> خب توکانون کسی که  412شده عکسش این نیست اسمش هم بهزادنیست


توی صفحه شخصی کانون  یه قسمتی گذاشتن که میتونیم اسممون رو از زیر هزار ها حذف کنیم ...

----------


## mehrab98

> آقا بهزاد از کاربرای قدیمی اینجا هستن و امکان نداره دروغ بگن... بعضی ها دوست ندارن کارنامشون رو کسی ببینه از جمله خود من و این دلیل بر دروغگویی نیست


چ معیار باحالی.... از قدیمی های اینجا هستن و امکان نداره دروغ بگن.... هرکی عضویت n سال به بالا داره راست گوعه..  :Yahoo (21):  : /

من خودم به شخصه ب کسی تهمت نمیزنم... ولی خب چ عیبی داره مارو راهنمایی کنن؟؟؟ من تاحالا ندیدم کسی رتبش خوب شده باشه و دوست نداشته باشه کارنامشو کسی ببینه..! حالا شما احتمالا خیلیی دیگه اسثنا هستی..

----------


## doctor Hastii

در ضمن مثلا رتبه ی من تو منطقه 3 با یه پسر از یه شهر دیگه یکی شده :Yahoo (15):

----------


## بزمچه

> در ضمن مثلا رتبه ی من تو منطقه 3 با یه پسر از یه شهر دیگه یکی شده


این مشکلش این چیزانیست که همون اول هم خیلی بچه هابهش گفتن کارنامتو بذاربهونه میوورد که یادندارم یعنی اینقدراوضاع مشکوک :Yahoo (79):

----------


## doctor Hastii

سعی کنین تو فضای مجازی به کسی تهمت نزنین مثلا چند وقت پیش یه موردی شبیه به این واسه من پیش اومد و کلی اون شخص دل من رو شکست به قول معروف درسته اینترنت مجازیه ولی دلمون مجازی نیست...

----------


## بزمچه

> سعی کنین تو فضای مجازی به کسی تهمت نزنین مثلا چند وقت پیش یه موردی شبیه به این واسه من پیش اومد و کلی اون شخص دل من رو شکست به قول معروف درسته اینترنت مجازیه ولی دلمون مجازی نیست...


آخه وقتی ایشون میگن عمرابادوسال بشه قبول شد کسی ناامیدنمیکنه؟درصورتیکه خودش معلوم نیست چن شده

----------


## Byt.

> باباکارنامه نمیذاره توکانون هم اسمش جزء برترا نیست اصلامخفیه


اینایی که کانون میرن در صورتی که کد داوطلبی رو تحویل کانون بدن(یعنی بار ضایت خودشون) اسمشون منتسر میشه!ضمن این که خودشون هم میتونن تو تنظیمات حساب کاربری تیکه عدم انتشار رو بزارن!
خواهشاً اینقدر زود آدما رو قضاوت نکنید!
واقعاً یسریا خیلی رو اعصابن!(منظورم شما که نیستی شما بچه خوبی هستی...) طرف وقتی 4 تا آدم میبینه دورش که قصدشون کمکِ دیگه فکر میکنه اینا همه بایدیِ و میزاره به حساب خدمت و وظیفه.....

----------


## bbehzad

> واقعابراچی کارنامه نمیذاری؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟همه جافقط جارمیزنی 412شدی


زشته خانم من 31 سالمه بچه 18 ساله نیستم که کارنامه بزارم.من جار نزدم پرسید جواب دادم.شما هم انقد نظرات منو دنبال نکن.موفق باشی.

----------


## mehrab98

> سعی کنین تو فضای مجازی به کسی تهمت نزنین مثلا چند وقت پیش یه موردی شبیه به این واسه من پیش اومد و کلی اون شخص دل من رو شکست به قول معروف درسته اینترنت مجازیه ولی دلمون مجازی نیست...



من بزمجه جونو کار ندارم..  :Yahoo (21):  ... اما ایشون گفتن "من شرایطم مثله شما بود عمرا با دوسالم نمیشه.کنکور سخت شده " ...        
خب الان ایشون اگه رتبش خوب شده پس این حرف چیه؟؟؟  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## بزمچه

> زشته خانم من 31 سالمه بچه 18 ساله نیستم که کارنامه بزارم.من جار نزدم پرسید جواب دادم.شما هم انقد نظرات منو دنبال نکن.موفق باشی.


چه ربطی داره خیلیاسنشون بالابوده کارنامه گذاشتن بعدشم من چون خودم کارشناسیم حساسم یعنی چی شمابه صاحب تایپیک میگی نمیشه قبول شی ؟

----------


## bbehzad

الانم میام انجمن به خاطر اینکه چندنفر به کمک نیاز داشتن دادم بهشون.کارنامم دیدن تلگرام.بعد سه سال شدم412 موفقیت نیست واسه من فهمیدید؟سه سال زتدگیمو گذاشتم.دیگه لج کرده بودم با کنکور.الانم با کارنامه گذاشتن من شماها مشکلتون حل میشه مخصوصا بزمچه؟میومدی خصوصی کمت میکردم به جای تهمت زدن مصاحبه و کارنامه واسه بچه های 18 19 سالست.خواهشا نقل نگیرید بای.

----------


## bbehzad

> چه ربطی داره خیلیاسنشون بالابوده کارنامه گذاشتن بعدشم من چون خودم کارشناسیم حساسم یعنی چی شمابه صاحب تایپیک میگی نمیشه قبول شی ؟


من میگم کسی که ده سال از درس دور بوده تحربه من میگه با یه سال خوندن قبول نمیشه.نظر من بود شما سعی کن به نظرات احترام بزاری.در ضمن کدوم سن بالا کارنامه گذاشته سعی کن بزرگ شی.

----------


## بزمچه

> الانم میام انجمن به خاطر اینکه چندنفر به کمک نیاز داشتن دادم بهشون.کارنامم دیدن تلگرام.بعد سه سال شدم412 موفقیت نیست واسه من فهمیدید؟سه سال زتدگیمو گذاشتم.دیگه لج کرده بودم با کنکور.الانم با کارنامه گذاشتن من شماها مشکلتون حل میشه مخصوصا بزمچه؟میومدی خصوصی کمت میکردم به جای تهمت زدن مصاحبه و کارنامه واسه بچه های 18 19 سالست.خواهشا نقل نگیرید بای.


آره مشکلم حل میشه

----------


## bbehzad

> من بزمجه جونو کار ندارم..  ... اما ایشون گفتن "من شرایطم مثله شما بود عمرا با دوسالم نمیشه.کنکور سخت شده " ...        
> خب الان ایشون اگه رتبش خوب شده پس این حرف چیه؟؟؟


من سه ساله میخونم قلم چیم رفتم دوسال خیلیا رم دیدم باهم شروع کردیم ول کردن.تازه من خیلی قوی بودم مخصوصا توزیست

----------


## بزمچه

> الانم میام انجمن به خاطر اینکه چندنفر به کمک نیاز داشتن دادم بهشون.کارنامم دیدن تلگرام.بعد سه سال شدم412 موفقیت نیست واسه من فهمیدید؟سه سال زتدگیمو گذاشتم.دیگه لج کرده بودم با کنکور.الانم با کارنامه گذاشتن من شماها مشکلتون حل میشه مخصوصا بزمچه؟میومدی خصوصی کمت میکردم به جای تهمت زدن مصاحبه و کارنامه واسه بچه های 18 19 سالست.خواهشا نقل نگیرید بای.


درضمن بقیه هم همینجوری فک کنم پیچوندین وگرنه یه کارنامه گذاشتن که کاری نداره هیچ ربطی هم به سن نداره :Yahoo (79):

----------


## Dayi javad

کنکورو کی داده کی گرفته :Yahoo (16): 

اینی ک الان برگزار میشه کنکور نیس !

غربال ! غربال غنی از فقیر

----------


## Byt.

اخیراً چقدر این عبارت لطفاً نقل نگیرین حوصله ندارم و اینا زیاد شده
حاجی حوصله نداری اصلاً اینجور جاها نیا
#کلی

----------


## Dayi javad

> اخیراً چقدر این عبارت لطفاً نقل نگیرین حوصله ندارم و اینا زیاد شده
> حاجی حوصله نداری اصلاً اینجور جاها نیا
> #کلی


واس شادی شما هم ک شده ویرایش کردم :Yahoo (5):  :Yahoo (3):

----------


## Byt.

> واس شادی شما هم ک شده ویرایش کردم


  امروز من خوشحال ترین کاربر انجمن کنکور تو کل دنیام :Y (551):  باور کن !

----------


## Dayi javad

> امروز من خوشحال ترین کاربر انجمن کنکور تو کل دنیام باور کن !


خداروشکر که شادی ! ان شا الله همیشه شاد و خوش حال باشی

----------


## بزمچه

توفضای مجازی ادعاکردن بدون مدرک خیلی زیاده طرف میگه کارنامه گذاشتن ومصاحبه مال بچه های 18ساله ی پس اگه اینجوربیاشه کنکورهم مال بچه ی 18ساله هست اگه قبول شده باشه دوروزدیگه باهمین بچه های کم سن وسال بایدسریک کلاس بشینه بعدمیگه این کارامال سن من نیست درکل خداهمه روبه راه راست هدایت کنه

----------


## Byt.

> توفضای مجازی ادعاکردن بدون مدرک خیلی زیاده طرف میگه کارنامه گذاشتن ومصاحبه مال بچه های 18ساله ی پس اگه اینجوربیاشه کنکورهم مال بچه ی 18ساله هست اگه قبول شده باشه دوروزدیگه باهمین بچه های کم سن وسال بایدسریک کلاس بشینه بعدمیگه این کارامال سن من نیست درکل خداهمه روبه راه راست هدایت کنه


میگم تو بیخیال این قضه بشو من خودم بهت قول میدم 20,30 تا ازین کارنامه خوبا(از خوب ها) برات بیارم!تازه چی؟سه ررنگ! قشنگ قاب کن بزن ورودی اتاقت...
پ.خ میکنم براتون اگه خواستین

----------


## بزمچه

> میگم تو بیخیال این قضه بشو من خودم بهت قول میدم 20,30 تا ازین کارنامه خوبا(از خوب ها) برات بیارم!تازه چی؟سه ررنگ! قشنگ قاب کن بزن ورودی اتاقت...
> پ.خ میکنم براتون اگه خواستین


بحث کارنامه نیست دوست عزیزبحث صداقته عقده ی کارنامه هم نیستم این بحث هم یه چیزی تومایه های راستی آزمایی بود

----------


## Byt.

> بحث کارنامه نیست دوست عزیزبحث صداقته عقده ی کارنامه هم نیستم این بحث هم یه چیزی تومایه های راستی آزمایی بود


خب خودش گفت که...به خودش پیام بده نه اینکه بیای اینجا قضاوت کنی!
به هر حال امیدوارم که سلامت و تندرست باقی بمونید :Yahoo (4):

----------


## بزمچه

> خب خودش گفت که...به خودش پیام بده نه اینکه بیای اینجا قضاوت کنی!
> به هر حال امیدوارم که سلامت و تندرست باقی بمونید


خخخخخ :Yahoo (56):

----------


## shervin

> *
> اولا : معلومه که کنکور هر ساله  سخت تر میشه چرا ما باید خودمون رو با کنکوریی های قبل مقایسه کنیم بر فرض مثال کنکوریی های قبل سال 90 زیست الگو داشتند؟ که سوالات اینقدر سخت امتحان بدند؟ مسلما نه پس این یه چیز عادیه که سوالات رفته رفته پیشرفت بکنه چه بسا اگه سوالات کنکور قبل 92 رو به همین بچه های انجمن بدی بالای 70 بزنن ولی خب اون موقع این طوریه مطمئن باش 10 سال دیگه از این هم سخت تر خواهد شد
> در ضمن در پاسخ به شما در مورد 120 باید بگم که من  دو ماه مونده به کنکور تقریبا شیمی پایه رو خوندم که اونم فصل های آخرش موند یعنی یه چیزی در حدود 50 درصد رو خوندم تو کنکور هم 39 زدم یعنی 11 درصد اختلاف که اونم جزو چند تا اشتباه محاسباتی بود  و در آخر بهتره اینو  به شما بگم که اونی که به 120 فکر می کنه 100 میزنه نه 50 مطمئن باش*


آفرین حرفه خوبی زدی دوماه مونده خوندی من شیمی کلاس میرفتم میانگین درصدام بالای 80 بود سطح سوالات بالا بود جزو امیدای بالای هفتاد بودم دوماه بعده عیدو ول کردم.میخوام اینو بگم اگه کنکور 90 بود به قوله خودت. شصت رو میزنم فک میکنی کنکور چند زدم سی و پنج..البته منم مخالفم بااینکه کنکور سخته کسی که درست درس خونده باشه منابع معتبری داشته باشه به راحتی آب خوردن واسش اما مثلا میخوام بگم کسیکه از دوم شروع نکرده یا پایش ضعیفه میتونه به به سه رقمی فک کنه؟ اما در نهایت من از کنکور بد نمیگم اگه من به خاطره مشکلی که پیش اومد برام ول نمی کردم قطعا به درصده دلخواه میرسیدم.البته الان که دارم فک میکنم من دارم تند میرم یکمی واسه اون مشکل که نداشت من دوماه درس بخونم اعصابم خورده انداختم تقصیر کنکور به نظره منم کنکور سخت نیست.من خودم هرچی سوال سطح بالاتر باشه بیشتر حال میکنم خصوصوا تو شیمی

----------


## tabrizcity

> آفرین حرفه خوبی زدی دوماه مونده خوندی من شیمی کلاس میرفتم میانگین درصدام بالای 80 بود سطح سوالات بالا بود جزو امیدای بالای هفتاد بودم دوماه بعده عیدو ول کردم.میخوام اینو بگم اگه کنکور 90 بود به قوله خودت. شصت رو میزنم فک میکنی کنکور چند زدم سی و پنج..البته منم مخالفم بااینکه کنکور سخته کسی که درست درس خونده باشه منابع معتبری داشته باشه به راحتی آب خوردن واسش اما مثلا میخوام بگم کسیکه از دوم شروع نکرده یا پایش ضعیفه میتونه به به سه رقمی فک کنه؟ اما در نهایت من از کنکور بد نمیگم اگه من به خاطره مشکلی که پیش اومد برام ول نمی کردم قطعا به درصده دلخواه میرسیدم.البته الان که دارم فک میکنم من دارم تند میرم یکمی واسه اون مشکل که نداشت من دوماه درس بخونم اعصابم خورده انداختم تقصیر کنکور به نظره منم کنکور سخت نیست.من خودم هرچی سوال سطح بالاتر باشه بیشتر حال میکنم خصوصوا تو شیمی


الان داری به حرفم میرسی خب داش انشالله امسال جبران می کنی البته اگه بمونی منم همچین نخوندم امسال سرسری خوندم به هر حال با این اوصاف مطمئن باش نتیجه می گیری روحیتو از دست نده

----------


## payaa

برادر کنکور نسبت به اون چیزی که شما میشناسی 180 درجه تغییر کرده،دوستانی که فقط باد انداختن به غبغب شون و اصلا حتی کنکور هم ندادن و ادعای آسونی کنکور رو میکنن پس فردا رتبه خودشون هم میبینیم ! نگاه کن دوست عزیز من خودم خیلی اتفاقی تست های دهه های قبل هم دیدم،باورتون نمیشه همه یک کلمه ای !!! خوب دیگه شرایط تحصیلی اون شکلی نیس،دیگه کسی دنبال کار اراد نیست. فقط سوالا سخت نشدن، تعداد دانش آموزای بیخیال کم شدن و همون تعداد هم توی ریاضی و فنی و ... میچرخن تجربی کف و پایین ترین دانش آموزاش هم صفر صفر نیستن !
سیاهی لشکر کم شده،درصدای همه با وجود سخت شدن سوالا اومده بالا،مسخره بازی هایی به اسم تست های شمارشی و ... تو تست ها زیاد میبینیم،دیگه همه هم ساعت خوندنشون طوری رفته بالا که سرت سوت میکشه ! تازه امسال تعداد تجربی ها هم بدجور بیشتر شده و همین جوری هم با توجه به این بازار کار این شرایط ادامه داره ...
حالا شما اگه میتونی قشنگ درس بخونی و با همه از بچه زرنگ های تجربی و مهندسای نا امید از بازار کار ریاضی با ریاضی و فیزیک فوق قوی و خلاصه همه ی اونایی که دارن بدجور درس میخونن و تعداد و درصداشون به شکل بدجوری رفته بالا رقابت کنی که بسم الله،نشد نداره ولی سخته (خیلی سخت) اگه نه هم دوستانه ازت خواهش میکنم به خاطر خودت هم تلف شده وفتت رو تلف نکن که به جز پشیمونی این وقتی که میره اون نا امیدی بعد بدست نیاوردن نتیجه دلخواه ناراحتت بکنه ...

----------


## بزمچه

> برادر کنکور نسبت به اون چیزی که شما میشناسی 180 درجه تغییر کرده،دوستانی که فقط باد انداختن به غبغب شون و اصلا حتی کنکور هم ندادن و ادعای آسونی کنکور رو میکنن پس فردا رتبه خودشون هم میبینیم ! نگاه کن دوست عزیز من خودم خیلی اتفاقی تست های دهه های قبل هم دیدم،باورتون نمیشه همه یک کلمه ای !!! خوب دیگه شرایط تحصیلی اون شکلی نیس،دیگه کسی دنبال کار اراد نیست. فقط سوالا سخت نشدن، تعداد دانش آموزای بیخیال کم شدن و همون تعداد هم توی ریاضی و فنی و ... میچرخن تجربی کف و پایین ترین دانش آموزاش هم صفر صفر نیستن !
> سیاهی لشکر کم شده،درصدای همه با وجود سخت شدن سوالا اومده بالا،مسخره بازی هایی به اسم تست های شمارشی و ... تو تست ها زیاد میبینیم،دیگه همه هم ساعت خوندنشون طوری رفته بالا که سرت سوت میکشه ! تازه امسال تعداد تجربی ها هم بدجور بیشتر شده و همین جوری هم با توجه به این بازار کار این شرایط ادامه داره ...
> حالا شما اگه میتونی قشنگ درس بخونی و با همه از بچه زرنگ های تجربی و مهندسای نا امید از بازار کار ریاضی با ریاضی و فیزیک فوق قوی و خلاصه همه ی اونایی که دارن بدجور درس میخونن و تعداد و درصداشون به شکل بدجوری رفته بالا رقابت کنی که بسم الله،نشد نداره ولی سخته (خیلی سخت) اگه نه هم دوستانه ازت خواهش میکنم به خاطر خودت هم تلف شده وفتت رو تلف نکن که به جز پشیمونی این وقتی که میره اون نا امیدی بعد بدست نیاوردن نتیجه دلخواه ناراحتت بکنه ...


 منطقی ترین نظری بودکه خوندم

----------


## tabrizcity

> برادر کنکور نسبت به اون چیزی که شما میشناسی 180 درجه تغییر کرده،دوستانی که فقط باد انداختن به غبغب شون و اصلا حتی کنکور هم ندادن و ادعای آسونی کنکور رو میکنن پس فردا رتبه خودشون هم میبینیم ! نگاه کن دوست عزیز من خودم خیلی اتفاقی تست های دهه های قبل هم دیدم،باورتون نمیشه همه یک کلمه ای !!! خوب دیگه شرایط تحصیلی اون شکلی نیس،دیگه کسی دنبال کار اراد نیست. فقط سوالا سخت نشدن، تعداد دانش آموزای بیخیال کم شدن و همون تعداد هم توی ریاضی و فنی و ... میچرخن تجربی کف و پایین ترین دانش آموزاش هم صفر صفر نیستن !
> سیاهی لشکر کم شده،درصدای همه با وجود سخت شدن سوالا اومده بالا،مسخره بازی هایی به اسم تست های شمارشی و ... تو تست ها زیاد میبینیم،دیگه همه هم ساعت خوندنشون طوری رفته بالا که سرت سوت میکشه ! تازه امسال تعداد تجربی ها هم بدجور بیشتر شده و همین جوری هم با توجه به این بازار کار این شرایط ادامه داره ...
> حالا شما اگه میتونی قشنگ درس بخونی و با همه از بچه زرنگ های تجربی و مهندسای نا امید از بازار کار ریاضی با ریاضی و فیزیک فوق قوی و خلاصه همه ی اونایی که دارن بدجور درس میخونن و تعداد و درصداشون به شکل بدجوری رفته بالا رقابت کنی که بسم الله،نشد نداره ولی سخته (خیلی سخت) اگه نه هم دوستانه ازت خواهش میکنم به خاطر خودت هم تلف شده وفتت رو تلف نکن که به جز پشیمونی این وقتی که میره اون نا امیدی بعد بدست نیاوردن نتیجه دلخواه ناراحتت بکنه ...


*تقریا میشه گفت حرف آخر رو زدن پس دوستان بهتره ادامه ندیم*

----------


## rez657

من متولد 69 ام 94 و 95 کنکور دادم خاستم بگم میشه اما حاشیه رو بریز دور و اگه بخاطر پول اومدی عمرتو هدر نده  
رتبه 94 صدو سیزده هزار 
رتبه 95  30 هزار 
پیش رفت هم رمان می بره  صبور باش  :Yahoo (79):

----------


## mehrab98

> من سه ساله میخونم قلم چیم رفتم دوسال خیلیا رم دیدم باهم شروع کردیم ول کردن.تازه من خیلی قوی بودم مخصوصا توزیست


من اولا شم گفتم فقط خودم برام مبهم بود... همین... من تهمتی نزدم... امیدوارم سو نفاهم نشده باشه...
خب کاری به چند سال خوندتون ندارم... خب شما ک این رتبه خویو اوردید امسال درصداتونو بگبد ما بتونیم ازتون سوال بپرسیم ک چطوری توی درسایی ک بالا زدید بخونیم ک مثل شا بالا بزنیم... بد میگم؟؟؟

----------

